# Our new fence



## marlowmanor (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm sure there are some people who have been waiting in anticipating for my pictures of the new lot. Well wait no more they are here!  This took us 3 weekends to get completed. Some of our holdups were because of weather and one holdup was because of some fence posts that didn't want to do what we wanted them to do! 

First is the best shot I could get that captures the whole space pretty much. It was taken from the front porch.
















This one shows the pen the goats are locked in at night. It was our chicken lot, but since we got rid of the chickens it is now the goat lot.















Finally a shot of DH working on the gate. This part was what we spent all weekend figuring out. The post wasn't wanting to line up right for it and DH had to redo it a couple times to get it right.





It's finally done though and the goats are enjoying having quadruple the space to roam. The kids enjoy watching the goats from the front door!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 14, 2012)

Great  job to you and hubby.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 14, 2012)

That is a wonderful fence project. I love that you can watch over your goats right from the house too. My grandkids would just love that!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 14, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> That is a wonderful fence project. I love that you can watch over your goats right from the house too. My grandkids would just love that!


My boys love being able to open the front door and watch the goats from the screen door. I think it's funny when you are watching them for a minute or two and the goats look up from grazing right and look right at you! They can be all the way down at the bottom of the hill by the road and look up at you like they are saying, "what are you looking at?" 

I'm just waiting to see how amused the school kids will be when the bus comes tomorrow and the goats are out in the lot!


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 14, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Alice Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bus kids should like it... I know I would if I was on the bus!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 14, 2012)

That is awesome!  Great job!


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 14, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks very nice. You guys did a great job!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't take much credit for the fence. Most of the work was done by DH and FIL one Saturday. I did help put on a few clips, hold fence for staples to be put in, and hold a post up while DH poured cement. Also drove the SUV where we needed to have it to use it for stretching the fence! So most of the thanks goes to my DH. Lots of work and I am glad it is done. Now the next big thing for this place is getting the buck here that we are borrowing and having kids born here in the spring.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 14, 2012)

Good job DH. 

When do you think you'll get the buck there?


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 14, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Good job DH.
> 
> When do you think you'll get the buck there?


He's supposed to be coming in December. We haven't gotten a definite date from my dad yet. My dad just said if we can get the new fence up we could borrow him in December. Next time I go visit my dad I'll have to ask him to get more definite details.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 14, 2012)

Sounds good. You may want to get him as early as you can that way they're not being born and raised in the heat of the summer. That doesn't always work out real good. So early Dec means early May babies.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 14, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Sounds good. You may want to get him as early as you can that way they're not being born and raised in the heat of the summer. That doesn't always work out real good. So early Dec means early May babies.


I'll have to ask and find out how soon we can get the buck here.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 14, 2012)

Well all right. I'm pretty happy for you. Getting your whole goat thing going. I know you really like your goats and have been wanting to expand and now it's happening. Exciting.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 14, 2012)

Good job!!!!!


----------



## Tmaxson (Oct 15, 2012)

Good job on the fence it looks really good.  I second Straw's comment about getting the buck as soon as you can.  We had babies last year in early May and that was a bit on the hot side.  My plan is to either have my does all kidded before May or wait till fall.  I think we may have had a successful breeding yesterday so hopefully early March babies for at least one of my does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 2, 2013)

Close thread please


----------



## Marcella (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks great!


----------

